# So Who's Excited For The New Nissan Leaf



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that LEAFdriver will be interested.

http://insideevs.com/self-driving-nissan-leaf-hits-european-roads-for-first-time-ever/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They make an electric car with 500 mile range,for under $25,000.00 base,I will buy one.
Better yet,why not an electric van or S.U.V. ?


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> They make an electric car with 500 mile range,for under $25,000.00 base,I will buy one.
> Better yet,why not an electric van or S.U.V. ?


http://www.chipchick.com/2017/03/volkswagen-id-buzz.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Would love a speed recharge station like a " Sonic Drive up".
Let them come out on skates,plug your car in,take your food order.
Lunch and a recharge all at once !
Sonics set up would be perfect for electric car recharge stations !
All you would have to do is run the wiring.
Their design is perfect for it !
Could run the wiring overhead,overhead spring reels to hold charging cord,drop cord down through order station post,couple transformers out back of the kitchen. Couple of days to outfit the whole place with crew of 4 guys.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Would love a speed recharge station like a " Sonic Drive up".
> Let them come out on skates,plug your car in,take your food order.
> Lunch and a recharge all at once !
> Sonics set up would be perfect for electric car recharge stations !
> All you would have to do is run the wiring.


Excellent concept! That's what's called a win-win for everyone.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm telling you,the Sonic Design is perfect for speed electric car recharges !
Could probably get Federal grants which would allow then to afford that scale of real estate needed for large urban areas.



SibeRescueBrian said:


> Excellent concept! That's what's called a win-win for everyone.


Exactly a Full recharge @ 220v-440 v
Could take 15-30 minutes.
Have a cold drink and a hamburger while you wait.
They would get an Obscene amount of free publicity out of it.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I'm telling you,the Sonic Design is perfect for speed electric car recharges !
> Could probably get Federal grants which would allow then to afford that scale of real estate needed for large urban areas.
> 
> Exactly a Full recharge @ 220v-440 v
> ...


Yep. It would be a great competitive edge for Sonic, and provide an excellent service to the drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

If I won the lottery I would start a chain. Good idea for someone who could make it happen. Electric will be the way to go in the future.
Range and lack of recharge opportunities on the road are part of what holds it back.
Imagine a national chain like Sonic with just 4 recharge stations at each restaurant across the country.( could always expand wiring as needed. Can add stations in a days time) They already running high voltage in the kitchen. I could lay out a useable design in 30 minutes,have a cost estimate in 2 hours and be ready to bid.
Might write to them and throw them the idea. Should be worth a free hamburger . . .

My personal opinion is Uber is foolish for not going electric with self driving cars.
Electric motors and transmissions do not break down like mechanical internal combustion engines.
Service life alone makes them economically viable for transportation industry.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

If there was an EV that got 150-200 miles and could be had for under $20k I'd probably buy one , I could charge it for free at my place which would be awesome to cut out my gasoline expenses completely and I never do over 200 miles in a day and rarely hit 150miles . I'd still keep my sports car and my SUV for Fun and Utility but for basic to and from work and some ubering a EV would be fantastic. My commute to work is 30 miles each day (I could charge it for free at work too) right now both of my cars get 19-23mpg (one takes Premium the other Regular) so being able to save $6-$8 a day on gas would be a huge benefit to me . That's about $200 a month in just my work commute add in some Ubering and I'd probably be saving over $300 a month in gas alone


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> If there was an EV that got 150-200 miles and could be had for under $20k I'd probably buy one , I could charge it for free at my place which would be awesome to cut out my gasoline expenses completely and I never do over 200 miles in a day and rarely hit 150miles . I'd still keep my sports car and my SUV for Fun and Utility but for basic to and from work and some ubering a EV would be fantastic. My commute to work is 30 miles each day (I could charge it for free at work too) right now both of my cars get 19-23mpg (one takes Premium the other Regular) so being able to save $6-$8 a day on gas would be a huge benefit to me . That's about $200 a month in just my work commute add in some Ubering and I'd probably be saving over $300 a month in gas alone


I do over 400 miles a day sometimes.
100 Mile commute there & back that I'm not earning a dime on.
Range is important.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I do over 400 miles a day sometimes.
> 100 Mile commute there & back that I'm not earning a dime on.
> Range is important.


So you commute 100 miles to do Uber? 
Here i thought 30 miles was a lot lol


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Leaf is an undersized golf cart for hipsters to make their Starbucks run in

No range = not for us


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

A decent sized battery electric vehicle would make sense for the folks who do airport queue duty. TNC lots could be outfitted with charging stations, and the driver could hook up while in queue, get his ping, take his fare to their destination and loop back to the TNC lot to recharge.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

Here's what I like about the Leaf:

Nearly fully depreciated at 3 years and 30K miles. (Buy used, of course.)
Fuel cost = 3¢/mile... YMMV
Bigger on the inside than it looks, because no engine
No gas, no oil changes, no xmission, no exhaust system, no catalytic converter
Instantaneous torque: very useful for merging onto freeways or avoiding idiots who want to prove their duck <ahem> is bigger.
The $ I save on gas each month is more than half my car payment.
I typically recharge once during a six-hour shift. It takes about 15 minutes at a DC charger. No Sonic  but there is a Trader Joe's just down the block. Walk to TJ, use restroom, get snack, walk back, ready to roll.

It wouldn't work for rideshare in a freeway-heavy, sprawly metro area like LA, nor in an area with poor charging infrastructure. But in my city's downtown, it's just about the perfect vehicle for point A to point B.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Recoup said:


> Here's what I like about the Leaf:
> 
> Nearly fully depreciated at 3 years and 30K miles. (Buy used, of course.)
> Fuel cost = 3¢/mile... YMMV
> ...


^^^All of this. I drive a 2015 Nissan Leaf. Great part time vehicle for a smaller market where you can avoid highways.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I haven't driven my LEAF since last Summer. When I started doing LYFT only, Lyft was not available in my area yet. I had to drive 15 miles just to get into Lyft's zone. As of last month, Lyft is now available here in Northern IL so as soon as it warms up a little more, I will get the Leaf's inspection done that I have put off and start driving it for Lyft when the local mall here closes every night. It's mainly Navy people going back to the base that is about 10 miles away and there is also a free charging station at the mall. It is so fun to drive....I can't wait to do rides in it again!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> http://www.chipchick.com/2017/03/volkswagen-id-buzz.html


Now that's a vehicle I would like. Except for the self driving part. Don't care for that.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I drive on the highway too much. That's where the money is. Love when I can do 20 highway miles in 15 minutes for a good payout.

Maybe in a city with lots of city driving.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Leaf is an undersized golf cart for hipsters to make their Starbucks run in
> 
> No range = not for us


Not to mention they're the worst depreciating car in the country.

If you want to take $30k and make it $5k in the span of a couple years, the Leaf is for you!


----------

